# Parking in Beverley



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,

Next week we are spending 5 nights at the CC site in York. We were thinking about taking the train to Beverley for the day which is 32 miles away but the cheapest train fare I can find is about £43!! return each and it takes a while with one change of train. The bus also takes over 90 mins so we are considering going in the motorhome but there does not appear to be a Park and Ride facility so does anyone know of anywhere we could park up for a few hours?

Many thanks,

Linda


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Many of the car parks in Beverley have height barriers, in particular the one on School Lane has one that is not apparent until you are almost on it, with no space to turn around. The only place that hasn't/hadn't height barriers that I can remember is the one at the station.

Hope that helps.

Colin


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Why Beverley?? It's OK but nowt to write home about, sorry if you used to live there etc :roll: If you don't mind a wee walk, I'm sure you can park up just outside Beverley as you approach from the York road just after the racecourse. I may be wrong as it is some years since I worked there.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't think of anywhere in central Beverly where you could park a tag axel Hobby. Tesco's perhaps - but parking is limited to an hour or two.

Why not park on The Westwood and walk in? It's an easy 10-15 minute walk to the centre. Often see Motorhomers parked there and it's very busy / safe.

Map here:
http://goo.gl/maps/4UXP7

Streeview here:
http://goo.gl/maps/JbPeD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm sure I once parked Hank outside the cathedral a couple of years ago for free. If that's no good it's not that big and as mm says you should get parked outside the town centre ok.

It's quite a nice town centre. Good deli that sells French cheese!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Why Beverley?? It's OK but nowt to write home about, sorry if you used to live there etc :roll: If you don't mind a wee walk, I'm sure you can park up just outside Beverley as you approach from the York road just after the racecourse. I may be wrong as it is some years since I worked there.


We want to visit Beverley Minster if possible. I'll google the racecourse and the Westwood. Many thanks to you all


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Park on the grass where Addie has linked to, loads of space and free.

That is where we park

Ben

edit: This is the part we used lattime

Google


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

What about the CL or is it a C&CC now?

It's near the Minster, you have to walk past it to get to the town.

You could do a one night stay OR if the place is quiet you could probably park there for a couple of quid as you aren't using the facilities.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Why the train? do you have bus passes? Perfectly good bus service between Beverley and York does take about an hour though. Can't think of anywhere for parking a motorhome, there is a cl within walking distance, perhaps they would let you park for a donation. Have never seen a motorhome parked at the Beverley Tesco, have see PVCs but no large coachbuilts.


----------

